# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Lënda - Gjuha Shqipe 6 ose 7

## benardix

ju lutem kush ka mundesi me duhen objektivat e arritjeve te nxenesve per nje kapitull ne 3 nivele -lenda gjuhe shqipe 6 ose 7

----------

